# Hair Challenge: Amy Winehouse



## KatJ (May 8, 2008)

Here's the deal... Recently a picture of Amy was posted in which everyone talked serious smack about. Here's the challenge, post at least one picture where you think her hair actually looks good.


----------



## SewAmazing (May 8, 2008)

I hope OLD pics are included. She looked pretty good here. Nice hair! I also think she is a very talented artist. It's just the drugs! They are one long trip along a road map to nowhere.


----------



## pinksugar (May 8, 2008)

haha, I was thinking to myself, this HAS to be a super short thread, there AREN'T any good pictures of amy winehouse!

and then sewamazing finds an awesome one! I cant wait to see what everyone else comes up with!


----------



## magosienne (May 8, 2008)

i found a pic. i must say i even love her makeup, for once. and the long curls are really nice.


----------



## nursie (May 8, 2008)

i like pictures of her when her body looked healthy, and i do like her big beehive blob because it's her thing, i just dont like that mass of hair on her now that she's so bony and sickly looking...i hope she gets over all her mess!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 8, 2008)

I like her total look there she looks really put together and i like the updo, its not her typical hair style but it still looks amazing on her


----------



## Adrienne (May 8, 2008)

I think she looked gorgeous in this video and i love this song


----------



## monniej (May 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hope OLD pics are included. She looked pretty good here. Nice hair! I also think she is a very talented artist. It's just the drugs! They are one long trip along a road map to nowhere. wow! what a pretty girl. you wouldn't even know she is the same person if you saw a pic of her today.


----------



## magneticheart (May 8, 2008)

It's strange to me that people don't realise she used to look nice lol But I guess that's 'cos I've been a fan of hers since she released her first album Frank and I always thought she was so striking and unique and I loved the way she looked because she's so different to all these females singers that are around. I still love her and I actually sort of like the beehive when it's groomed because it's her style now. I just hope she gets off drugs




















Lol, how cute is the last one! Her hair looks nice there! haha


----------



## KatJ (May 8, 2008)

I had a feeling this thread would include a lot of older pics! Good hunting ladies. I really love the pic of her sitting on that ledge.

I personally love her music too, she just seems to be going through some issues.


----------



## Aquilah (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, she definitely looked better in older pics (simple, but I like the wave/curl effect my hair won't do!):











These aren't so much her hair than her in general:


----------



## magosienne (May 9, 2008)

those are great pics, too bad she isn't like that anymore.


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 9, 2008)

Crazy how bad drugs will make you look.


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

I like the picture when she was kid


----------



## mhm_megan (May 10, 2008)

I like her hair in this picture.






It's really like, but i like it on her.











Sorry I meant long.


----------



## hrmnie (May 15, 2008)

She reminds me of Janice...Chandler's old girlfriend on "Friends".

LOL


----------



## Xx Leanne xX (May 15, 2008)

Her hair looks gorgeous on that last pic where shes wearing the leopard print top, i really like her music and did like her look when she fist came out, just a shame how downhill shes gone


----------



## ceri2 (May 16, 2008)

hahaha i totally agree about the janice thing!!


----------

